# Dwight Howard: "Losing in the Finals helped us"



## Blue

> One of the most enduring images of the final game of last year's NBA finals was that of Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson sitting on the bench together, watching the Lakers celebrate a championship.
> 
> To be clear, Howard does not think losing in the finals was a good thing. But the experience, he said, has made him and many of his teammates work a lot harder this offseason. Howard met with the media for a few minutes during his basketball camp at UCF today.
> 
> "I had a chance to talk with J.J. [Redick] a little bit; he said he thought it was a blessing in disguise," Howard said. "Losing is not good, but sometimes it helps you. And I think by us losing, it hurts. ... It really just helped us to understand that we gotta push ourselves to the next level.
> 
> "It’s not a good thing to lose in the Finals but I think just the lesson that we learned I think it’s the maturity that counts. Now we understand what we have to do as a team and as individuals. Everybody’s been in the gym trying to get better."
> 
> Howard himself has been to many different places this offseason. He's been all around the country. He'll be in Asia in a couple of weeks for a trip across that continent with Adidas. Howard said he will then go to Africa for Basketball without Borders along with Chris Bosh and Carlos Boozer.
> 
> He has two trainers go with him everywhere he goes. One specializes in basketball and another specializes in weight training. (Howard mentioned his trainers and his work ethic in order to assure everybody that despite his many exploits this season, he still puts basketball first)


http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...ht-howard-losing-in-the-finals-helped-us.html


----------



## Blue

People say the loss of Hedo will hurt us, but to the contrary, I expect this team to be extremely focused next season. One primary reason is the leadership Vince Carter will bring. As talented and versatile as Hedo was, he wasn't really a leader or an established presence in the league. Now even though this isn't quite Vince's team, I expect EVERYONE on the team to respect him and listen when he speaks. Shard, Dwight, Meer and VC are all pretty high IQ, mentally tough players and they should set the bar high for the rest of the team... They all have strong leadership qualities in them. 

Vince gives us a piece that can be a wild-card to take over any game from the perimeter, which should complement Dwight's ability to do the same on the interior. Last year we were more of a mis-match team on the perimeter w/ alot of talent, but we didn't really have a takeover threat. We had guys who could punish you for playing them wrong and/or not matching up well, but not really take over... There were certain teams that we just couldn't adjust to last year(LA) and had no real go-to-guy to try to get things going... This year I really think we will be able to play any way WE want to, and Vince is a guy who can take over any given game(Something Hedo couldn't quite do). 

Defensively, im a little concerned in the backourt but Pietrus & Barnes should be able to cause some havic... And even though Lewis & Carter arent great, I think they're at least average, and they can more than make up for their shortcomings on the offensive end. Having big men like Bass/Gortat/Dwight in the middle should also help cover up for their shortcomings.


----------



## ATLien

I was gonna say something about how it's still the off-season, but then I realized all else that you guys got are the Buccaneers.


----------



## Blue

Shut up. 

(we got the 'Tuskers' now. )


----------



## Kidd

I bet he'd rather have the trophy.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I bet it didn't help as much as winning the Finals would have.


----------



## seifer0406

Damian Necronamous said:


> I bet it didn't help as much as winning the Finals would have.


:lol:

The Magic is off to a rough start with the Lewis thing though. I am curious to see how healthy Nelson will be to start the season.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Lewis is only going to be out 10 games. Not that big of a deal IMO. Also the Magic got better in the offseason, but the haters will say other wise I'm sure.


----------



## HB

They ready for war yo


----------



## Blue

Magic are gonna be a sharp team. The 'young guys', Dwight & Meer are now all of sudden the seasoned vets(with finals experience). We have a good mix of youth and experience to be a real savvy good team. Replace Hedo with Vince and not only do you get a better scorer... the team IQ is going up in bounds! 

Bass & Barnes are real nice additions. Magic Men will run in the east.


----------



## roux

I hate the logic that losing only makes you better the next time , it had been 15 years between finals births for the magic and making it to the finals is no sure thing, just seems like the crap you say when you are upset about something


----------



## Blue

roux2dope said:


> I hate the logic that losing only makes you better the next time , it had been 15 years between finals births for the magic and making it to the finals is no sure thing, just seems like the crap you say when you are upset about something


It helped LA. I dont see it doesnt help the Magic. They young and they just got a taste.... Instead of being satisfied, they're hungry. They know it's within reach, now they gotta go get it.


----------



## roux

Blue Magic said:


> It helped LA. I dont see it doesnt help the Magic. They young and they just got a taste.... Instead of being satisfied, they're hungry. They know it's within reach, now they gotta go get it.


It very well might, I just hate cliche sports babble


----------



## Blue

Huh? 

Re-read the article. He's not saying that losing in the finals has _directly_ made them better by default. He specifically said his opinion is that 'It's not a good thing to lose in the finals'.... The loss has merely motivated alot of guys to put in extra work and/or practice with an extra focus or intensity...



> To be clear, Howard does not think losing in the finals was a good thing. But the experience, he said, has made him and many of his teammates work a lot harder this offseason. Howard met with the media for a few minutes during his basketball camp at UCF today.
> 
> "I had a chance to talk with J.J. [Redick] a little bit; he said he thought it was a blessing in disguise," Howard said. "Losing is not good, but sometimes it helps you. And I think by us losing, it hurts. ... It really just helped us to understand that we gotta push ourselves to the next level.


Where did he say losing _only_ makes you better? He(and the author) went out of thier way numerous times to stress how he felt losing isnt/wasnt acceptable or good... It is merely a fuel to the fire which has helped the team prepare for the next season...


----------



## 77AJ

roux2dope said:


> I hate the logic that losing only makes you better the next time , it had been 15 years between finals births for the magic and making it to the finals is no sure thing, just seems like the crap you say when you are upset about something


Keep three things in clear minded view. Prime Hakeem, Return of Michael Jordan, and the Magic lost their best player in Shaq who was just entering his prime.

This Magic team did not face a prime Hakeem in the Finals, Michael Jordan is retired, and Dwight Howard isn't going any where. It's safe to say that the Magic should get better, and use the taste of defeat in the Finals as motivation. And have a great opportunity to return to the finals as the Eastern Conference Champions.


----------

